# 3/23-3/25 Storm Speculation?



## St. Bear (Mar 17, 2011)

Why not?

We need as much snow as possible so that I can get one more day of skiing in on Easter weekend.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2011)

This would be awesome.   The weather forecast for next weekend (though early) looks promisingly nice, so I just booked 2 nights in Lake Placid.


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Why not?
> 
> We need as much snow as possible so that I can get one more day of skiing in on Easter weekend.



Easter is on April 24th.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 17, 2011)

billski said:


> Easter is on April 24th.



I know, which is why I need there to be stockpiles of snow to last another 6 weeks.


----------



## Magog Fishy (Mar 17, 2011)

I’m onboard. Last weekend on his weather blog post, Tim Kelley called for colder air and snow around the 21st or shortly thereafter. NAO is heading negative until the beginning of April. I generally listen to what Tim says when it comes to snow!:smile:

Excerpt from Tim's post:

_Then next weekend we return to history making weather. The coldest air for so late in the season , in years is here by the second day of Calendar Spring. Record lows are likely March 21-25. There will still be a parade of Pacific storms crossing the United States (Mountains of Washington State and British Colombia may get 6 feet of snow in the next ten days). Those storms will bring more spring snows to New England starting March 21 or so. The North Atlantic Oscillation is forecast to go Negative into the Beginning of April, meaning our Baseball Fields may be snow covered this April. That also delays and increases the Major Flood Risk for New England next month. _
http://www.necn.com/03/13/11/bTim-K...hernewengland.html?blockID=439775&feedID=6239


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2011)

If it dumps on the AZ summit that would be awesome. I do not want a repeat of last year with frozen groomer skiing all weekend.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh boy, this is getting me pumped.  Jay Peak 24th-27th here I come!!!


----------



## billski (Mar 20, 2011)

NWS is onboard.  extrapolate the below valley forecast for No VT to the higher elevations and I see a lot of sweet snow, perhaps even some moderate weight pow.  Temps are hovering right around that magic number.  I'll be in No VT this weekend.   Stowe, MRG. Sorry, can't make the summit.  Other friends are calling.  Have a great time, I think you'll be winners!

Tonight...Partly cloudy until midnight...then cloudy with a chance of snow after midnight. Lows around 20. Southeast winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 50 percent. 

Monday...Snow...mixed with rain in the afternoon. Snow accumulation of 4 to 6 inches. Breezy with highs in the upper 30s. South winds 15 to 25 mph with gusts up to 40 mph. Chance of precipitation near 100 percent.

Monday Night...Cloudy. Snow or rain likely until midnight...then a chance of snow after midnight. Additional snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. Lows in the mid 20s. West winds 10 to 15 mph... Becoming northwest after midnight. Gusts up to 30 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent. 

Tuesday...Partly sunny. A chance of snow in the morning...then a chance of snow or rain in the afternoon. Highs in the mid 30s. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph with gusts up to 30 mph. Chance of precipitation 30 percent. 

Tuesday Night...Partly cloudy. Lows 9 to 15 above. Northwest winds around 10 mph. Gusts up to 25 mph until midnight. 

Wednesday...Cloudy with a 40 percent chance of snow. Highs in the mid 30s. 

Wednesday Night...Cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow. Lows in the lower 20s. 

Thursday...Mostly cloudy. A chance of snow showers in the morning... Then a chance of rain or snow showers in the afternoon. Highs in the mid 30s. Chance of precipitation 40 percent. 

Thursday Night...Mostly cloudy until midnight...then becoming partly cloudy. A 40 percent chance of snow showers. Lows 15 to 20. 

Friday...Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow showers. Highs in the upper 20s. 

Friday Night Through Sunday...Partly cloudy. Lows 10 to 15. Highs in the lower 30s.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> If it dumps on the AZ summit that would be awesome. I do not want a repeat of last year with frozen groomer skiing all weekend.



No kidding.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 21, 2011)

this weekend the annual "boys" trip....Gore, Jay, MRG...where to go????


----------



## k123 (Mar 21, 2011)

Accuweather and NWS forecasting 3 to 6 inches on Wednesday and Wed. night for the Catskills 

Pic from this morning at Belleayre:


----------



## billski (Mar 21, 2011)

So I'm sitting here humming "Jingle Bells".

Obsessive compulsive skier behavior.  Needs snow therapy.  Schedule patient for this week, high priority please.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 22, 2011)

isn't this supposed to go up to VT as well?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 22, 2011)

gladerider said:


> isn't this supposed to go up to VT as well?



As of right it this looks to be a Southern event, with the Northern fringes (and associated light accumulations) not making it much further North then Southern VT/NH


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

drjeff said:


> As of right it this looks to be a Southern event, with the Northern fringes (and associated light accumulations) not making it much further North then Southern VT/NH



For once, I'm dying for this one to go way north. Still hopeful.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm getting a lot of "Well YOU must be happy with this weather!" comments at work right now. :lol:


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'm getting a lot of "Well YOU must be happy with this weather!" comments at work right now. :lol:



"Well, I'm rather disappointed.  I was hoping for a lot more!  :beer:  Then again, we've got another month of opportunity ahead!" :angry:


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 22, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> this weekend the annual "boys" trip....Gore, Jay, MRG...where to go????



Stay Away from Gore! They already have many thin spots!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 22, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'm getting a lot of "Well YOU must be happy with this weather!" comments at work right now. :lol:



hahah.  I just got one of those a minute ago.



andrec10 said:


> Stay Away from Gore! They already have many thin spots!



Seriously?  I'm pretty shocked by that.  I saw plenty of ground on the natural sections at Platty on Saturday, but I figured further up north they'd still be okay.


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2011)

andrec10 said:


> Stay Away from Gore! They already have many thin spots!



Don't be so selfish.  Share the hill!  :lol:


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 22, 2011)

I haven't seen a forecast all season that was reliable more than 12-24 hours out.  So just pick your favorite spot, hope for the best, and enjoy whatever comes your way.   Either way the days are long and the fun is easy to come by.


----------



## k123 (Mar 22, 2011)

andrec10 said:


> Stay Away from Gore! They already have many thin spots!





jimmer said:


> was there today,over half the mt shut down,the skiing was good,didnt spend much time on too many trails but what we did ski were fine,,some woods were better than others,of the map stuff was the best.more stuff opening tomorrow,with a chance of some snow,btw it snowed all day yesterday,mayb 7 inches followed by a bit of rain.the mt still has a ton of snow,not a bare spot to b found.all in all a very good day for what was open.so come out and enjoy,cause the season just got another day shorter.



i guess they don't have many thin spots...


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 22, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'm getting a lot of "Well YOU must be happy with this weather!" comments at work right now. :lol:



Yeah, I got that Monday morning when I walked into a client's office in Middletown with just under an inch of snow accumulated.  The women were really angry at me - like it was MY fault it was snowing!  lol!

Thank God I won't be there on Thursday.  They'd probably skin me alive!   :-o


----------



## Glenn (Mar 23, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Yeah, I got that Monday morning when I walked into a client's office in Middletown with just under an inch of snow accumulated.  The women were really angry at me - like it was MY fault it was snowing!  lol!
> 
> Thank God I won't be there on Thursday.  They'd probably skin me alive!   :-o



I'm bracing for tomrrow morning. I know there will be some comments!


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 23, 2011)

billski said:


> Don't be so selfish.  Share the hill!  :lol:



Not being selfish, being truthful!


----------



## skiboarder (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like the Cats will get the best from this storm.


----------



## 2sons (Mar 23, 2011)

skiboarder said:


> Looks like the Cats will get the best from this storm.



5-9 inches- sweet! Powder Daize at Plattekill tomorrow?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 23, 2011)

There's about 3" at my place so far, Weather Channel is forecasting 7"  - 11" for my area.  Too bad all the local areas are shut down already.


----------



## abc (Mar 23, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> There's about 3" at my place so far, Weather Channel is forecasting 7"  - 11" for my area.  Too bad all the local areas are shut down already.


That's been the story of this whole winter, snow falling in region who can't use it!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 23, 2011)

abc said:


> That's been the story of this whole winter, snow falling in region who can't use it!



Right, even though most ski areas are either past, or just about at their season averages.

It's not been a low snow year for ski areas.  It's been above average all over the map, you just hear about the metro snowfall more.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 23, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> There's about 3" at my place so far, Weather Channel is forecasting 7"  - 11" for my area.  Too bad all the local areas are shut down already.



Camelback will be open at 9:00 am tomorrow.  Free if you have a pass at another mountain (anywhere)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 23, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Camelback will be open at 9:00 am tomorrow.  Free if you have a pass at another mountain (anywhere)
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



The only day I could do this week was Tuesday.  I wanted to go to Camelback and get my free ticket but obviously they weren't open so I had to go the the closest place open which was Belleayre.  It was a very good day though and I'm glad I went.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 24, 2011)

Meh. A bit of a dud in CT. Guess it tracked further south. We have maybe 2-3" on the grass....an inch or so on the driveway.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2011)

To use a famous Highwaystar line to describe this one: "FAIL!"


----------



## 2sons (Mar 24, 2011)

drjeff said:


> To use a famous Highwaystar line to describe this one: "FAIL!"



Of rather large proportions unless your skiing Camelback today. 14 inches- hope somebody gets it and reports on it, so we all can live vicariously thru their pow day!


----------



## billski (Mar 24, 2011)

regardless, I'm outta here in six hours.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2011)

2sons said:


> Of rather large proportions *unless your skiing Camelback today. *14 inches- hope somebody gets it and reports on it, so we all can live vicariously thru their pow day!



Wow, I had no idea.



> Camelback has received 16-18" of fresh powder across the mountain and will be open today from 9am to 4:30pm.  We will be offering $25 lift tickets for all ages Thursday through Sunday



Didnt they have tons of bare spots though?   Hopefully someone reports back on how good it was today.  Might be worth a trip tomorrow or Saturday.  Might not.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 24, 2011)

...14", and Elk is only reporting 7"-8", it's already too late for me to go today but i may have to hit CB tomorrow although i've a crazy feeling that tomorrow Elk will still be the better choice. Anyone here going?


----------



## 2sons (Mar 24, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Wow, I had no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt they have tons of bare spots though?   Hopefully someone reports back on how good it was today.  Might be worth a trip tomorrow or Saturday.  Might not.



I haven't skied there in eons, I just happened to see their snow report. Check it out.


----------



## 2sons (Mar 24, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Wow, I had no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt they have tons of bare spots though?   Hopefully someone reports back on how good it was today.  Might be worth a trip tomorrow or Saturday.  Might not.





			
				〽❄❅;611948 said:
			
		

> ...14", and Elk is only reporting 7"-8", it's already too late for me to go today but i may have to hit CB tomorrow although i've a crazy feeling that tomorrow Elk will still be the better choice. Anyone here going?


On their website they report 16-18 inches, so why Elk over Camelback? Too far for me and I'm headed to Vt. Enjoy!


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 24, 2011)

14 inches and they seem to be leaving a handful of trails ungroomed for now: http://www.skicamelback.com/SkiCamelback/Camelback-Mountain/Daily-Conditions.aspx.  With mid-30s and sunny over the weekend, I might have to check it out.  Let us know how it is if anyone skis there today or tomorrow.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 24, 2011)

2sons said:


> On their website they report 16-18 inches, so why Elk over Camelback? Too far for me and I'm headed to Vt. Enjoy!


Well thats nothing to complain about, unfortunately Vt is too far for me to do a day trip. 
Had i been able to go today, with that dumping i would've hit CB despite it (and big boulder but no way i'll go there), being the only two in this area open today. I'm guessing If they actually got that much snow, it'll be skied off the diamonds or groomed down by tomorrow. 
Elk is a better mountain with more advanced terrain, slopes are wider and ski longer before boring run-outs. Plus it's further north so colder temps at or below freezing Fri and Sat, to keep the snow they have. If CB got a wet snow i suspect it'll be a slush fest with their temps going above freezing. 
Of course i could be wrong and unless i'm convinced otherwise will prob hit Elk tomorrow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 24, 2011)

According to Elk's website, they're still charging $48 and $58 respectively for weekday/weekend?  If that's true price is a factor as well with CB at $25.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 24, 2011)

〽❄❅;612013 said:
			
		

> If CB got a wet snow i suspect it'll be a *slush fest* with their temps going above freezing.



sounds perfect


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 24, 2011)

^ Go read my TR.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

